# رشاشات الحريق جزء أول... كتاب باللغة العربية... ما تريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (9 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الثامن من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

رشاشات الحريق - جزء أول

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على nfpa 13 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t449156.html​


----------



## sharaf911 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hikal007 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zanitty (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## بافاري_متعجرف (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جازاك الله كل خير يا مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## salama1429 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ماهر عطية (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عمران احمد (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما
و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Nile Man (9 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك 
و جزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamed mech (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا باشمهندس وفي باقي السلسلة


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً
ونفع بعلمك


----------



## Kashmar (10 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.tamermosa (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مروان هانى (30 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## ضياءعبدالمنعم (16 أبريل 2015)

الف شكر فعلا هذا المنتدى بة من الافاضل و المحترامين وانا سعيد جدا على وجودى بينكم


----------



## nasser mousa (20 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## SAIFASAD (8 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزي وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## كمال خطاب (16 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (13 مارس 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## lakdhar (11 مايو 2018)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## على فراس عبدالامير (15 مايو 2018)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير​
​


----------

